# Simple Animated Marionette Puppet



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

That thing there is FREAKY!! Great job! Looks just like a human puppet.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Fantastic! It definitely is creepy!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments! It was pretty easy to make.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I clicked on the you tube link so I could show this to my daughter full page and saw in the comments that you may have sold this? Oh no...if anything I made ever came out that well I'd never be able to do it. Her first comment was "No Mom, that's too freaky". She's the only one I can get to help me out with anything Halloween related without begging and an eye roll. I think I've advanced to maybe next year Mom but she thinks it would scare the little ones too much. I really think it's awesome.


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Cloe! Yeah I ended up selling it shortly after I uploaded the video surprisingly.


----------



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I would buy one , very creepy, just my style


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

This is wonderful. I could see this hanging in one of those large tent canopies as the stage. I think I will be enlisting the help of my engineering student son.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

I am proud to say I am almost finished building this with very little help from the men of my household. I'll be posting my video as soon as it is done. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## JasonB5449 (Sep 10, 2013)

AWESOME! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------

